# Enough is enough....or is it?



## BillCN (Jan 6, 2013)

So, I've been collecting and storing "stuff" for many years. To the point that I dont even remember buying some of it. Most is from garage sales and such, so it's not really very valuable...cost wise. 

Now that I am semi-retired, I am determend to finally set up a layout...for the grandkids,,you know I started doing a sort of inventory of what I have, to give me an Idea of what I should try to set up. Anyway...turns out that I have collected alot more "stuff" than I though I had. For example...(a box of 14 identical, New Haven box cars...bought at 50cents each, from a SAAN store closeout in the 1970's) 
..Or... a complete ...GOBOTS train set...double EEK!!

So, I guess the thing I'm wondering is......DO OTHER PEOPLE HAVE THIS PROBLEM??
...
I happened by a sale the other day........and there is a box which says...
...
...TRAIN SET
...WHOLE BOX
...$30
...
...Here we go again.....











...I could see a locomotive and an Athearn box, so of course I had to by it.
..and it turns out ther was a bunch of building, and bridges and trees etc.











..Digging deeper... I found all the rolling stock from the President's Choice #4 set










...Right in the bottom of the box, is a lot of parts and pieces from whatever... I'm thinking great for the junk box....but wait....










...If you juggle those pieces around abit....you get a cute little 0-4-0...(runs like a charm)
-------- and a couple of trolleys...










Oh ya....not to mention the GP that I had spied in the first place.
So, there ya go....I thought I had enough....but I went and bought some more anyway!

Oh well...gotta go....
....I see a guy has a loco for sale that goes with that PC set!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Bill I got the same problem, but have been at it for less time. I'maamazed at the stuff I've amassed in less then a year! I look at it as potato chip syndrome, you can't just eat one, or two. I find that if it's cool and I don't have one, I need to buy it. I guess I'm a collector of sorts now, but mostly of junk, but it's my cool junk. And i love it!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I have to force myself to not go to the hobby shop or garage sales because I'll almost always buy something.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice to find stuff you forgot you have. I have the opposite problem. There are some pieces that I know I have, but I can't find them for the life of me! I have closets, shelves, etc. crammed with stuff, so it's hard to know where it went!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to Trainaholics. 
There are more like you. 


Just change one of the numbers on the New Haven box cars?
Then they would be all different.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

sstlaure said:


> I have to force myself to not go to the hobby shop or garage sales because I'll almost always buy something.


I like to buy something small every time I visit the LHS.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Yea broox, like a new engine!


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

You can never be too rich or thin,,or have too many trains.


----------



## n2n (May 8, 2013)

I went to Wall-Mart and purchased 3 inch high plastic storage boxes so I could store everything and have some idea of what I have. There are engines that have never been out of the box! And, I am on eBay everyday looking for more.

I have an obsession.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Sounds like another medical syndrome, TAS (train acquisition syndome!).


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

n2n said:


> I went to Wall-Mart and purchased 3 inch high plastic storage boxes so I could store everything and have some idea of what I have. There are engines that have never been out of the box! And, I am on eBay everyday looking for more.
> 
> I have an obsession.


We get the Instant Lunch Soup Cups and six of them come in a cardboard box. The box is just the right size to fit on a wall self.

Ray


----------



## michelle (May 12, 2013)

I never came across a box of trains for sale. I am lucky to have a husband that forgets every date that is important. I usually go shopping for my own presents it works out for me at least. Last valintimes day I got a dozen freight cars, Mother's day a new switcher engine. He can not yell about me spending since he forgot a present. After 20 years of marrage I got a good size collection.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

sjm9911 said:


> Yea broox, like a new engine!


Not at the prices some of them want to charge. ~$675 for a spectrum with sound.
I got somethig similar for $140 posted off ebay...


----------

